# Dufour Arpege



## K45 (May 22, 2007)

Hi,

I am looking at buying a Dufour Arpege. Im currently just researching and would be very grateful for any info that any one might have. Also if any1 has a copy of the May 2004 Practical Boat Owner magazine review for the Arpege.

Many Thanks


----------



## Sabre66 (Feb 3, 2007)

We owned one back in the early 80's. She was a great boat, very sea worthy and a good family cruiser.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I read a book about some people crossing the Atlantic in one. I think the book was called "First Crossing". I think the author may have been McConnell. They seemed to like the boat and it may be worth a read if you are considering buying an Arpege. 

I looked on Amazon and they have the book used from $0.54... 
First Crossing: The Personal Log of a Transatlantic Adventure (Hardcover) 
by Malcolm McConnell (Author), Caroll McConnell (Author)

Hope that helps.


----------



## Bluesmoods (Jul 8, 2001)

The Arpege is a great boat all around. They built about 1500 of them. Go for it 

You will love sailing this boat!


----------



## K45 (May 22, 2007)

sailh34 said:


> I read a book about some people crossing the Atlantic in one. I think the book was called "First Crossing". I think the author may have been McConnell. They seemed to like the boat and it may be worth a read if you are considering buying an Arpege.
> 
> I looked on Amazon and they have the book used from $0.54...
> First Crossing: The Personal Log of a Transatlantic Adventure (Hardcover)
> ...


Yeah i bought a copy of this book a few weeks ago. They did a follow up book too 'Middle Sea Autumn', not bought this yet tho.

Thanks


----------



## cpa2 (May 31, 2007)

I had an Arpege for a little over a year. I loved the boat, thought it was a good sailor and was well made. The only reason i sold it was because i was a live aboard and needed a boat with more space. Great boat though!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You may find link to good help on :
Arpège
The Arpege fans pictures books
With also links to some European Arpege owners an fans association


----------



## K45 (May 22, 2007)

cpa2 said:


> I had an Arpege for a little over a year. I loved the boat, thought it was a good sailor and was well made. The only reason i sold it was because i was a live aboard and needed a boat with more space. Great boat though!


What aspects of the boat made it too small as a liveaboard? Did you liveaboard on ur own? What did you move up to?


----------



## Sabre66 (Feb 3, 2007)

Nice quarter berths, two settee's, large v-berth...fold down table...chart table...sink...galley...head... It's a great boat..go for it.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*we have an arpege*

We own one now. We bought it in Florida in 2003 and have sailed it up to RI. Last summer we sailed up to Penobscot Bay in ME and then back. It has been a great cruising boat. They are very solid. They are still plentiful in France and in England and can be purchased in the US for less than $10,000.00. I know some new owners in Florida and in Maine and can put you in touch if you are able to find one. Roger Eaton


----------



## jamesshillito (Aug 19, 2007)

I purchased a 1971 Dufour Arpege in October 2006, spent the winter months renovating her and have been happily sailing in the Solent (UK south coast) this summer.

I am new to sailing, having recently completed the RYA day skipper course. 
My decision to purchase the Arpege was based upon a number of positive reviews from various sources. The main attractions to me were: inherent sea worthiness (mini blue water), low purchase price (£10K) and reputation (1,500 made, regarded as a classic)

I had the boat surveyed which showed all to be sound. However, the engine was original and unserviced, the sails (all nine of them) were very old with a roller boom and no genoa furling, the electrical wiring was a birds nest, depth, windspeed and direction instruments were not working.

So from an inital low purchase price of £10K, I have now spent a small fortune, nearly twice as much again. I take my kids and friends sailing with me so safety and reliability is a high priority. The list included: new engine, main and genoa sails, roller furling and boom, wiring, instruments, sail covers, cockpit cover, guard wires, ropes, windlass and anchor chain. I also had to kit out the boat with safety equipment including life jackets, waterproofs, danbouy etc. I also spent the winter scrubbing, painting, varnishing, cleaning and spent lots of money on sundries.

I launched her on 1st April, looking beautiful and all ship shape. Unfortunately the new engine failed on the second outing due to a manufacturing fault which meant she had to be hauled out and laid up for three weeks to make repairs. Between May and August I have taken her out several times, despite appalling weather and work commitments. She sails beautifully and is great fun. Of course there are a number of small improvements to make and bits of maintenance, but that can wait for the winter lay up. The only real shortfall is that with the narrow stern, typical of older boats, the cockpit is a little cramped. But I understand, that in more modern "caravan" boats built for comfort, they don't handle as well in rough seas?

My advice to you, wise in retrospect, is to very carefully estimate how much you will need to spend to bring up to spec, and then probably add a 50% contingency. You will not get your money back over and above the purchase price. Best of all is to buy a boat from someone like me, who has endured all of the cost up front. Except I am not selling!

I hope that I have not put you off. Good luck


----------



## audace (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi- I just got an 1970 Arpege this summer- #384- had a new main made for her- sails beautifully in 20- 24 knot winds- solid and good tracking- love the boat and love owning a piece of nautical history- she has everything she needs and nothing she doesn't - maybe a bit spartan by some standards- but that I also like- I have the one cylinder volvo MD 1 no electric needed! also hand pumps on the sinks and it never had an electric bilge pump for 37 years- I probably will put on in for insurance but it seems unnecessary- go for it- you'll love it- Join the club in England and fly the burgee- Bob


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I've owned an Arpege for 15 years. For 1 or 2 people, there's masses of room - I lived aboard my first year and now cruise with two bikes, two cats and two people. You just use the spare berths for storage. They're lovely boats, very seaworthy, and look after inexperienced skippers as I was when I got her: weather helm and let you know when it's time to reef.


----------



## trantor12020 (Mar 11, 2006)

K45, I've the article on Arpege. PM me if you're still keen.


----------



## audace (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi- My Arpege needs a new furling Genoa- the sailmaker is specing a 140- Dacron of 255 sq ft- the new main is 240 sq ft- the new total will be 495 sq ft as opposed to the 516 listed for the boat- I know this is not a lot of area but does it make a big diff? also the existing old Genoa is about 306 sq ft ( about a (160-165) she points to 25 deg. with this rig- my sailmaker says the new config will work much better than the old- what do you guys feel- can I have some feedback as to which way to go? My gut says to increase the Genoa to a 150- but then again I'm not the expert- -- Bob


----------



## K45 (May 22, 2007)

trantor12020 said:


> K45, I've the article on Arpege. PM me if you're still keen.


Hi Trantor,

I am still keen to get that article. I cant PM you as i havent had 10 posts yet.

Many Thanks

K45


----------



## K45 (May 22, 2007)

jamesshillito said:


> I had the boat surveyed which showed all to be sound. However, the engine was original and unserviced, the sails (all nine of them) were very old with a roller boom and no genoa furling, the electrical wiring was a birds nest, depth, windspeed and direction instruments were not working.
> 
> So from an inital low purchase price of £10K, I have now spent a small fortune, nearly twice as much again. The list included: new engine, main and genoa sails, roller furling and boom, wiring, instruments, sail covers, cockpit cover, guard wires, ropes, windlass and anchor chain.


How much of the stuff you replaced was pick up in the survey? 
Any regrets?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*dufour arpege in Fl.-Fort. Laud.*

Hi, I have a 1974 30' Dufour Arpege for sale. Good boat. 7 sails, 15 hp Yanmar diese. Call me on 561-656 1091 in Fl. If interested. Frank


----------



## Fabiaan (Sep 26, 2010)

K45 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking at buying a Dufour Arpege. Im currently just researching and would be very grateful for any info that any one might have. Also if any1 has a copy of the May 2004 Practical Boat Owner magazine review for the Arpege.
> 
> Many Thanks


I own an arpege of 69, the original.
She's a very good sailor and very seaworthy boat. I frequently sail her alone and she can be handeld just fine with one person.I modified the interior a little bit, to get a little bit more air and light in the interior. But basicly the interior is perfect.


----------



## nemier (Jul 9, 2005)

Guys,
Where are the photos?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Fabiaan said:


> I own an arpege of 69, the original.
> She's a very good sailor and very seaworthy boat. I frequently sail her alone and she can be handeld just fine with one person.I modified the interior a little bit, to get a little bit more air and light in the interior. But basicly the interior is perfect.


Doubt he much cares, considering that the post is three years old or so.  Please do check dates...


----------



## KammererGustavo (Mar 4, 2018)

Well, I'm just selling mine because buying a bigger one.
Optimal conditions
New Epoxy / balsa deck
New hull Epoxy impregnated fiber layers.
New UK sails.


----------

